# 2009 Training Conference - Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Please pass this along to all criminal justice students, police officers and public safety analysts:*

The Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts (MACA) is proud to announce that *Chief William Bratton* of the Los Angeles Police Department will be the keynote speaker at the *2009 12th Annual MACA Training Conference*. 

The conference will be held in *Hyannis** (Cape Cod)* on *May 12 - 15* with a pre-conference training session on *May 11*. Pre-conference training is free with paid tuition.

Tuition is *only $335* with a special discounted *student rate of only $125*. The tuition covers several meals and all course materials. Lodging is only *$105 per night*.

With your agency paid tuition your chief and his or her executive command staff will be given complimentary attendence at Chief Bratton's presentation.

In addition to Chief Bratton, other keynote speakers include *Director Steven Burton of the London Metropolitan Police Department* who will present on the Compstat process in London and *Chief Michael Berkow from Savannah, GA* who will speak on the application of analysis-driven operations in his department. 

In addition, the conference will feature sessions on establishing ODBC connections between your RMS and MS Access, adding automation to your analysis tasks, as well as sessions on social networking websites, traffic enforcement analysis and presentations on the FBI's new ViCAP web system. 

The hands-on computer lab will be the site of training for beginner to advanced analysts in Microsoft Access, Excel, Word and in crime mapping apllications. There will also be opportunities for networking including a banquet dinner, award winning hospitality suite and a not-to-be-missed trivia contest. 

You will not find another world-class training opportunity at a price like this in 2009. It only makes sense to invest in training analysts now so that your department can run more effectively and efficiently with fewer resources in the future. Crime analysis is also a *requirement* of CALEA Accreditation (See chapter 15 of the CALEA manual) This conference will show you how to have your new crime analysis unit up and running in the shortest amount of time possible.

To register and get additional information please visit the MACA website at www.macrimeanalysts.com and please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.



*Sergeant Glen Mills*
*Burlington Police Department*
*45 Center Street*
*Burlington**, MA 01803*
*Phone: 781-505-4945*
*Fax: 781-270-1920*

*http://www.bpd.org*
*http://profile.myspace.com/burlington_police*
*http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/*


----------

